# St Marks, Florida



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Headed out of the fort at St. Marks yesterday and wore out the trout about 2 miles down river.  Cajun Thunder with a white Billy Bay shrimp was the ticket.  Caught about 30 or more trout with about 6 keepers.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice! I'd expect them to move on up the river(s),but this crazy warm weather they have them confused... Good catch while they were there. 
Looking forward to more fishing time, now that deer season is over....


----------

